# Create A Six Word Memoir



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

*Definition: *A six word memoir is telling the story of your life in six words, no more and no less.

*Rules: *

- Must be original
- Does not necessarily have to be the story of your life, but something personal that pertains to you, your mentality, what you like and so forth.
- Must be exactly six words

Doing this is far more challenging than you might think. I urge you to be creative and to, of course, have fun.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I will start:

Step softly, Heart; Mind doesn't know.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Life's goin' nowhere, somebody help me


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

One an acquaintance of mine came up with:

"You cannot stop the beat. Ever."


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I want you to hold me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ship of dreams meets troubled waters.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

wonderful
good
derailed
lost
observing
contemplating


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Ship of dreams meets troubled waters.


Damn that's good.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

My name is Evo..forever alone.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

A sole soul in dark waters.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Within the silence, the loudest scream.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

He told them he wouldn't go.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Living in yesterday; dreaming for tomorrow.



It's always darkest before the dawn.


----------

